# Challenge pour TOUS les membres de MacGé !!!



## Romain le Malin (23 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

je fais appel à vous pour m'aider à soutenir la candidature d'un copain qui postule à un job d'été un peu spécial : "Creamer" aux Sables d'Olonne ! Il s'agit pour lui de passer de la crème solaire aux plagistes !

Pour qu'il décroche un entretien, il faut qu'il arrive dans les 10 premiers d'un petit concours très simple dont l'objectif est de recueillir le plus de "clics" de la part des internautes sur sa page.

Alors, pour aider Thomas et montrer que les membres de MacGé sont capables de relever des défis, soyons le plus grand nombre à voter pour lui dès ce soir !

Merci beaucoup pour lui !


----------



## pascalformac (23 Avril 2010)

bonjour

je ne cliquerai pas

Pourquoi ?
très simple

un passeur de crème recruté  si gagnant de concours de clics externes?
Donc critères totalement sans rapport  avec la personnalité et compétence du candidat?


les VRAIS critères devraient etre au minimum

il est musclé? mignon? Souriant?
il a des mains douces?
il masse bien?
il est pas cher?


----------



## Romain le Malin (23 Avril 2010)

Je te remercie.


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> il est musclé? mignon? Souriant?
> il a des mains douces?
> il masse bien?
> il est pas cher?




Et que fait-il après 21h00 ?


----------



## Romain le Malin (23 Avril 2010)

Je pense que tu peux lui envoyer un message via sa page pour lui demander ces infos !


----------



## pascalformac (23 Avril 2010)

evidemment y a aussi les critères 
aime t il les films de gladiateurs , est il ancien seminariste-enfant de choeur   et ce genre de choses?
( ou choriste en allemagne , c'est très à la mode en ce moment)

_edit_
grillé dans le même esprit par aCLR

 en passant aCLR , apres 21 h.., tu peux tabler pour plus tot . 
parce que tartiner de creme à 20h 54 , aux sables d'Olonne , c'est  plus du boulot vu la force du soleil à cette heure là

 c'est carrément autre chose
( plus coquin)


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2010)

Et la gâterie pendant les émissions de catch sur la tnt ?

Faut pas l'oublier celui-là&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (23 Avril 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Et la gâterie pendant les émissions de catch sur la tnt ?
> 
> Faut pas l'oublier celui-là


et on sait comment ca commence

Attends cette prise là , j'vais te la montrer , passe moi la crème grand fou


----------



## Romain le Malin (23 Avril 2010)

Je peux lui demander si tu es intéressé mais il faudra voter pour lui avant !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2010)

Romain le Malin a dit:


> Alors, pour aider Thomas et montrer que les membres de MacGé sont capables de relever des défis, soyons le plus grand nombre à voter pour lui dès ce soir !
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour lui !



Il s'agit de masser des corps de toutes formes, tailles, épaisseurs et de tous sexes pour leur éviter de finir couleur langouste nordique ébouillantée. Un véritable sacerdoce pour 850 euros par semaine, il me semble. Que vient faire MacG dans cette histoire ? Un lointain rapport avec l'écran d'iMac utilisable comme cabine UV ?


----------



## Romain le Malin (23 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir TibomonG4,

c'est effectivement un boulot que je ne ferais pas mais Thomas, lui, si ! Je tente donc de l'aider dans la joie et la bonne humeur  en faisant appel aux forumeurs du Bar.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2010)

Romain le Malin a dit:


> Bonsoir TibomonG4,
> 
> c'est effectivement un boulot que je ne ferais pas mais Thomas, lui, si ! Je tente donc de l'aider dans la joie et la bonne humeur  en faisant appel aux forumeurs du Bar.



Je comprends ta démarche. Disons que l'utilisation d'un gars/fille qu'on va payer royalement 850 euros par semaine pour griller en plein soleil pendant des heures alors qu'on va se faire des millions sur son dos, j'ai du mal à cautionner. Surtout quand on sait quelle épaisseur de crème il faut pour réellement se protéger du soleil afin de ne pas avoir de mélanome.


----------



## Romain le Malin (23 Avril 2010)

Tu as raison mais comme il est volontaire, aidons le en votant pour lui ici !

Merci pour Thomas


----------



## Romain le Malin (23 Avril 2010)

Allez, un petit coup de main s'il vous plaît ! Merci pour Thomas !


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2010)

Me faire polir le chinois avec du monoï à la plage pourquoi pas, je fais ça tous les étés. Mais sûrement pas par un petit blaireau en job d'été et encore moins aux Sables d'Olonne.
On peut voter "contre"?


----------



## Romain le Malin (23 Avril 2010)

Tu peux développer à propos de "petit blaireau" STP ? Tu le connais ?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2010)

Bon, ben branleur si tu préfère. Mais dans ce cas là non plus ça m'intéresse pas (même si il met des doigts au cul).


----------



## Romain le Malin (23 Avril 2010)

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre ce que tu veux prouver en insultant cette personne ... Tu as des problèmes personnels ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2010)

Bon, Thomas a l'air occupé. 



Mais toi, Romain, tu crèmes aussi ?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2010)

T'as pas compris qu'on en avait rien a foutre de ton concours de champion du beurrage de rondelle?


----------



## Aladdin Sane (23 Avril 2010)

Et si tu allais copieusement te faire beurrer le fion avec ton challenge ? Le plan, " c'est pas pour moi c'est pour un pote" déjà c'est pas crédible. En plus demander ça ici... Tu veux pas une pipe et un Mars non plus? Tiens j'ai un challenge aussi. Qui veut cliquer sur la page web pour obliger mon boss a passer mon salaire de 8000 à 12000 euros/ mois?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2010)

Bah voilà! :love:


----------



## duracel (23 Avril 2010)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> Et si tu allais copieusement te faire beurrer le fion avec ton challenge ? Le plan, " c'est pas pour moi c'est pour un pote" déjà c'est pas crédible. En plus demander ça ici... Tu veux pas une pipe et un Mars non plus? Tiens j'ai un challenge aussi. Qui veut cliquer sur la page web pour obliger mon boss a passer mon salaire de 8000 à 12000 euros/ mois?



Je trouve cela déplacé de mettre en avant son salaire de 8000 euros et de vouloir le faire passer à 12000 alors que Thomas va peut être galérer tout l'été à beurrer des dos de vieilles fripées et subir leurs avances.
Avec 8000 euros, tu es déjà bien au dessus du salaire médian qui est environ à 1600 euros/mois. Salaire que Thomas, même en rêve, n'atteindra sans doute jamais.
Un peu de décence....


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2010)

duracel a dit:


> JThomas va peut être galérer tout l'été à beurrer des dos de vieilles fripées et subir leurs avances.


t'as mal lu
.
le Thomas il beurrerait des plagistes
pas les clients et clientes de plagistes

Maintenant savoir si c'est mieux ou pire..

_edit_
il est aussi possible que les plagistes soient des vieilles fripées

plan social de la municipalité pour 
soit arrondir les fins de mois de gens à petites retraites
soit pour les faire crever plus vite et faire faire des économies à la Nation


----------



## BigMac50 (24 Avril 2010)

Hé bien ce post est surréaliste mais il y en a certains ici qui ont la prose rigolote


----------



## aCLR (24 Avril 2010)

BigMac50 a dit:


> Hé bien ce post est surréaliste mais il y en a certains ici qui ont la prose rigolote


Qui c'est qui veut manger du clown ?!


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Qui c'est qui veut manger du clown ?!


lequel , tout est là
Kiri le clown 

ou un Ronald Mcdo
( un pervers pedophile)


----------



## boodou (24 Avril 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon, ben branleur si tu préfère. Mais dans ce cas là non plus ça m'intéresse pas (même si il met des doigts au cul).



En même temps un "creamer" branleur c'est plutôt cohérent non ?


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2010)

branleur professionnel c'est pas facile
( y en a qui se sont cassé les dents à essayer)


----------



## Nick936 (24 Avril 2010)

Je en savais même pas c'était possible que ce soit un job d'été d'étaler de la crème :O Les gens ne savent plus le faire eux-mêmes ?!


----------



## Romain le Malin (24 Avril 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Bon, Thomas a l'air occupé.
> 
> 
> 
> Mais toi, Romain, tu crèmes aussi ?



Bonjour wormeyes,

non, pas du tout. Je ne fais cela que pour aider Thomas .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h06 ----------




Nick936 a dit:


> Je en savais même pas c'était possible que ce soit un job d'été d'étaler de la crème :O Les gens ne savent plus le faire eux-mêmes ?!



J'ai également découvert que ce job existait il n'y a que quelques jours ... On va dire que c'est pratique si le/la plagiste est seul(e) et veut avoir de la crème dans le dos 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h09 ----------




duracel a dit:


> Je trouve cela déplacé de mettre en avant son salaire de 8000 euros et de vouloir le faire passer à 12000 alors que Thomas va peut être galérer tout l'été à beurrer des dos de vieilles fripées et subir leurs avances.
> Avec 8000 euros, tu es déjà bien au dessus du salaire médian qui est environ à 1600 euros/mois. Salaire que Thomas, même en rêve, n'atteindra sans doute jamais.
> Un peu de décence....



Je te remercie duracel.

Je commençais à me demander pourquoi une telle agressivité dans les propos de certains individus. :mouais:

Merci pour Thomas.


----------



## franckess (24 Avril 2010)

quel rapport avec le forum mac???


----------



## Romain le Malin (24 Avril 2010)

franckess a dit:


> quel rapport avec le forum mac???



Aucun franckess, comme tous les sujets du bar ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Avril 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Un véritable sacerdoce pour 850 euros par semaine, il me semble.



S'il y a toujours 4 semaines par mois c'est plutot bien payé pour un job d'été, non?


----------



## Romain le Malin (24 Avril 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> S'il y a toujours 4 semaines par mois c'est plutot bien payé pour un job d'été, non?



Je pense qu'il voulait dire "par mois" !


----------



## boodou (24 Avril 2010)

*Challenge pour tous LES MEMBRES de MacGé !!! *

jp va commencer par crémer le dos de webo, qui prend la suite ?


----------



## duracel (24 Avril 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> t'as mal lu
> .
> le Thomas il beurrerait des plagistes
> pas les clients et clientes de plagistes
> ...



Oula, j'avais pas compris 



Romain le Malin a dit:


> Je pense qu'il voulait dire "par mois" !



A priori, il s'agit de 850 euros pas semaine.

Après faut voir la durée de la semaine. Parce que si c'est des semaines de 84 heures à raison de 12heures par jour pendant 7 jours, on reste encoe un peu au dessus du smic.
Faut ensuite espérer que le cancer de la peau soit reconnu comme maladie professionnelle.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Avril 2010)

boodou a dit:


> jp va commencer par crémer le dos de webo, qui prend la suite ?



C'est dégueulasse!


----------



## tirhum (24 Avril 2010)

Pour qui ?!...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Avril 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> S'il y a toujours 4 semaines par mois c'est plutot bien payé pour un job d'été, non?



Si tu ne prends que cela en considération, oui.


----------



## boodou (24 Avril 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> S'il y a toujours 4 semaines par mois c'est plutot bien payé pour un job d'été, non?



C'est sûr qu'il y en a qui ont eu moins de bol avec leur 1er job &#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Avril 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Si tu ne prends que cela en considération, oui.


Ben je prends surtout en considération ma propre expérience des jobs d'été.

Perso, un de mes premiers boulots ça a été camelot sur les marchés : debout tous les matins à 5h30, 7jours sur 7 pendant 3 mois, déballage quoi qu'il arrive (pluie, vent, bagnole d'estivant garée à la place de ton stand, ça c'était le meilleur, ça te met de bonne humeur quand tu arrives), avec déballages occasionnels en plus pour certains après-midis, pour au final, avec un peu de bol, gagner au grand max 7500 à 8000 balles dans le mois. (tout au black, bien sur, je vous fais grâce des parties de cache-cache avec les flics quand il leur prenait l'envie de faire des contrôles)
A côté de ça, bonne ambiance, belles rencontres, je dis pas, hein, mais bon... en gros tu bosses comme un chien et t'es payé au lance-pierres, un job d'été quoi.

Là, pour l'histoire de creamer, je connais pas les détails, mais bon, à l'époque on m'aurait proposé de me ballader toute la journée sur la plage pour 3400 euros le mois, j'aurais sauté dessus. Il y a toujours des à côtés désagréables, tu dois tartiner un paquet de vieilles (mais pas que), faut faire gaffe au soleil, donc mettre un chapeau, un t-shirt, penser à se tartiner les jambes, et voilà.

Le seul truc qui pourrait justifier un refus de faire ce boulot, à mon avis, c'est si on t'oblige à rester torse nu. C'est sur que là, faut négocier le cancer de la peau en accident de travail. 
Sinon, honnêtement, je vois pas ou est le souci : ça doit être dur sur la longueur, certes, mais comme tous les jobs d'été, et il y a pas mal de bons côtés.

A tel point d'ailleurs que je n'arrive pas à croire que ce soit payé aussi bien, il doit y avoir une embrouille quelquepart c'est pas possible autrement. Surtout si la seule qualification qu'on te demande, c'est un gros paquet de clics.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> A tel point d'ailleurs que je n'arrive pas à croire que ce soit payé aussi bien, il doit y avoir une embrouille quelquepart c'est pas possible autrement. Surtout si la seule qualification qu'on te demande, c'est un gros paquet de clics.


+1
 le coup des clics c'est amusant comme critère de recrutement d'un travail si physique

et très bon descriptif du job " marché"
t'as oublié  le coup du " placier"
tu sais _"  humm votre bache depasse de 20 cms votre espace alloué ou votre pancarte est hors norme , amende"_
  ou du bakschich ( au même placier, incorruptible evidemment) pour que par exemple le poissonnier  soit pile devant le point d'eau central etc etc


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Avril 2010)

ah non, le placier, il ne collait jamais d'amende. Si tu dépassais d'un côté ou de l'autre, c'était une bonne grosse engueulade avec le voisin, point. 
Quand tu arrives sur un marché les premières fois, t'as intérêt à donner de la voix si tu veux pas te retrouver avec 50 cm en moins de chaque côté. 

Par contre, 95% d'entre nous lui filaient entre 50 et 200 balles par jour (selon la taille du stand) pour être sûr de garder leur place le lendemain matin. Lui pour le coup il ramassait une vraie fortune chaque saison.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2010)

et pourtant... la douloureuse en sup pour non respect des règles , je l'ai vu appliquée il y a quelques semaines sur un marché parisien
( et c'était  un régulier, pas un de ces stands éphemeres  facon certains  camelots, ou "tout à 1 euro" et autres destockeurs qui se faufilent là où il reste de la place, parfois en payant et parfois non , en ce cas avec l'oeil en mode vigie , tu sais , avec la porte de camionnette ouverte , et  immenses sacs poubelles prêts à se fermer à la vitesse de l'éclair ou  autre classique les très prisés "cartons à bananes" )


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Avril 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> A tel point d'ailleurs que je n'arrive pas à croire que ce soit payé aussi bien, il doit y avoir une embrouille quelquepart c'est pas possible autrement. Surtout si la seule qualification qu'on te demande, c'est un gros paquet de clics.



J'ai trouvé ça dans les conditions générales de participation : "  _S'ils répondent aux critères et font preuve de la motivation requise pour les postes à pourvoir, les 2 candidats retenus à l'issue de l'opération "Le Job de l&#8217;Été" et des entretiens qui la suivront se verront confier l&#8217;animation d&#8217;un stand de sensibilisation à la protection solaire, auprès des vacanciers sur les différentes plages du Canton des Sables d&#8217;Olonne. __Les 2 candidats retenus auront pour mission pour chaque jour ouvré du 10 juillet au 22 août 2010 dans les conditions prévues par contrat à durée indéterminée d&#8217;installer leur stand sur la plage, d&#8217;animer le stand en allant à la rencontre des vacanciers proches sur la plage, d&#8217;expliquer leur rôle, de donner des conseils généraux de protection solaire, de proposer et de remettre de la crème ou du spray solaire aux vacanciers qui le souhaitent, d&#8217;étaler la crème ou le spray aux vacanciers qui le souhaitent sur un transat ou un espace prévu à cet effet, sur le stand uniquement._" 
+ être trilingue de préférence (français, anglais, allemand).

Rien sur la tenue


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Avril 2010)

moi je vote pour Audrey...  :love:



> ...j'ai acquis des compétences sur l'anatomie et la physiologie du corps humain...


hummmm... oH oui... tripote moi la physiologie...  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## aCLR (24 Avril 2010)

> faisez tous comme moi...
> 
> moi je vote pour Audrey...   :love:




T'es en train de couler le beau sujet de chépluki&#8230; 





:style:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> moi je vote pour Audrey...  :love:
> 
> 
> hummmm... oH oui... tripote moi la physiologie...  :love: :love: :love:



Bah là tiens pour le coup ça fait plus envie.
Bon bah j'ai voté aussi


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Avril 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> T'es en train de couler le beau sujet de chépluki
> :style:



Du tout, ça s'appelle surfer sur les dunes


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Avril 2010)

Hin hin les salopards.


----------



## Grug (25 Avril 2010)

Bien voilà tout le bénéfice qu'on peut tirer de ce genre de fil ici.
le Bar macgé est un endroit de convivialité (parfois virile), d'échange (non marchand, dans le sens échange d'idée), de discussion, de delire et de deconnade, en aucun cas un lieu où poster des demandes de clic !


----------

